# SEATTLE AREA



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Snoqualmie is the shortest drive from Seattle, Stevens is an extra half hour with better conditions and shittier management, Crystal is best but if you don't already have a season pass there you might have trouble getting tickets. Also, the beginner area there is fairly shallow and difficult to learn on if you're brand new.

Go to Snoqualmie during the week or at night. Get the weekday or local or restricted pass or whatever they call it that's $400 for the season because trying to ride on the weekends if you're not riding expert terrain is a shit show no matter where you go.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

General rule for all mountains near Seattle- ride weekdays or weeknights whenever possible, especially if you are new. Expect longer lift lines and crowds on weekends. Snoqualmie is the most beginner-friendly, followed by Stevens and Crystal (in that order). 

Baker is the best overall place to go in Western WA, but the driving distance and higher skill level required would not make it recommendable to a beginner living in the Greater Seattle area.

For being a beginner: rent and/or borrow as much gear as possible, in case you decide snowboarding is not for you.

You will find the first few sessions to be difficult and you will be often falling on your ass. It will take more than 1 or 2 days of snowboarding to progress, so be patient and have grace with yourself.

The type of gear that you should consider buying would be base layers, snowboarding-specific socks, mittens/gloves, jacket & pants, helmet, and goggles. DO NOT wear any cotton whatsoever, as your sweat will not wick away and you will freeze. 
Board/bindings and boots should be rented or borrowed from family/friends.

Snowboarding is not a cheap hobby, so you will need to spend considerable money up front. Worst case scenario, you will have a proper winter outfit for being out in the snow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Start preparing yer body now, learn how to fall, start doing some balancing stuff and watch beginner vids...to get some of the basic body mechanics down. Learn how to get up efficiently. Find a used board and some boots, go the backyard and practice falling and getting up and hop up and twist the board around forwards and backwards 180 degrees.


----------



## vehupequ (Aug 23, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------

